

Launch HN - Overnight Buses Travel Magazine for the iPad - tstegart

Hello HN,
I've been here a while but this is my first HN launch. I'm pretty excited to move beyond the ideas stage for the first time in my life.<p>Our app is a free iPad only travel magazine featuring long-form travel essays and personal narratives. Basically, something to read and relax with when you're looking to really fall into a story about a place. My favorite article is the story about Rwanda, but please check it out and let me know what you think.<p>The direct app store link is: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/overnight-buses-magazine/id493329039?ls=1&#38;mt=8<p>Our website is www.overnightbuses.com, if you want to check us out later.<p>Thanks to everyone who checks us out. If you're interested in the backend stuff, our app is based on the open source framework Baker. http://bakerframework.com/<p>Sincerely,
Tom
======
shadowmatter
Congrats on the first launch. Looks very professional!

For the lazy like me: [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/overnight-buses-
magazine/id49...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/overnight-buses-
magazine/id493329039?ls=1&mt=8)

~~~
tstegart
Thanks!

